# Samsung LED S19A300N Buy Advise Needed.



## Scott274 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this monitor "Samsung LED S19A300N" for Rs.5200/- in Lamington..

```
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/monitor/desktop-monitior/LS19A300NS/XL/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
```

My motherboard is a bit older model of Gigabyte (8I845GVM-RZ)..

```
*ee.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/8i845gvm-rz/
```

Will there be any incompatibility issues etc between them. Can I go ahead with the buy without having to buy a new motherboard.

Another question, basically I am going for a LED monitor because some of my friends told me that the latest ones are quite affordable nowadays & they are great as far as power consumption is concerned compared to CRT monitors. That I will probably cover up the initial costs of a LED monitor in matter of months through the difference in my electric bill (migrating from CRT).. Is this true? Are these latest LED Monitor really worth that?

Also my current Samsung CRT monitor (Syncmaster 793s, brought in 2004 Oct) is still working OK. Does Samsung offer any exchange offers which may be beneficial to me in this regard. I am not sure what to do with my old CRT after purchasing a new LED other than packing it away & placing it on top of my cupboard..


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

> Will there be any incompatibility issues etc between them. Can I go ahead with the buy without having to buy a new motherboard.


No problem at all.. 



> Another question, basically I am going for a LED monitor because some of my friends told me that the latest ones are quite affordable nowadays & they are great as far as power consumption is concerned compared to CRT monitors. That I will probably cover up the initial costs of a LED monitor in matter of months through the difference in my electric bill (migrating from CRT).. Is this true? Are these latest LED Monitor really worth that?


Ya that is true... CRT consumes a lot of power than LCD&LED..



> Also my current Samsung CRT monitor (Syncmaster 793s, brought in 2004 Oct) is still working OK. Does Samsung offer any exchange offers which may be beneficial to me in this regard. I am not sure what to do with my old CRT after purchasing a new LED other than packing it away & placing it on top of my cupboard..



You can ask for an exchange @Samsung plaza, not sure though..


----------



## Scott274 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have emailed Samsung with respect to any exchange offers they might have, lets see what they say.. But I have almost decided now on going for the S19A300N LED. Thanks Megamind


----------

